# QUICK!! Old Tofu, Will I Die if I Eat It?



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm making miso soup. Somehow, I managed to have an unopened pack of tofu that says, "Use by Oct 27 05." I opened it, it smells and looks fine and the package wasn't bloated.

I'm leaning towards eating it.

Why shouldn't I? Anything I don't know about tofu?


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Um, October was a looooong time ago.

I'd lean towards not eating it...and make your soup without it.









Better safe, than sorry.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't think you'll die from eating it unless you're allergic to soy.

Those things are vacuum packed and pasturized, and keep a very long time. If the package wasn't bloated and it smells OK, it's probably fine.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing, I bought some and it expired Jan 1, but I wasn't sure if I could still use it because I use them for smoothies. It's still unopened.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm leaning towards eating it. The color is good and the water is still clear. I'll go take a very tiny taste and get back to you.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Tastes perfect.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

ewwwww no way i'd eat it! i've eaten tofu just a few days old before and it was really nasty.

i would guess that the bacteria levels would be pretty high after that long.


----------



## FuelJetA (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
Tastes perfect.

Shut up and eat it.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair*
ewwwww no way i'd eat it! i've eaten tofu just a few days old before and it was really nasty.

i would guess that the bacteria levels would be pretty high after that long.

I think there is a difference between unopened and opened. I agree I ate some that was a week old (opened) and it was nasty.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuelJetA*
Shut up and eat it.









Go back to your stupid hotel bed and stop harrassing me.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

It's in the pot. I'll let it actually boil for a minute instead of a quick simmer to be a bit on the safe side.

It seems good to me. If I end up hurling and shooting, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck...
i think if it looks good, smells good and whatnot it should be good...
maybe your fridge is really cold and it kept well...
ive had many a run in with expired tofu and im of the opinion that you would definitely know...


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

old, new, fresh squeezed (or however that stuff is made) I am sure i would get sick on one bite.....


----------



## *daciaperfect* (Aug 30, 2004)

ive eaten old tofu, no big deal. i do a smell and taste check. but if it looks at all slightly funky, i toss it.


----------



## psyche (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm assuming it was the type of tofu that sits in a cabinet rather than needs refrigeration. The refrigerated ones go bad much more quickly (obviously) than the sit-on-the-shelf variety.

Because it's a done deal by now, I hope all is well.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

It was the refrigerated type. Wegman's Organic Firm Tofu

I spent all night in the bathroom, hoarking up my guts.

just kidding!!







I'm perfectly fine, the soup turned out great, Jett and I shared a HUGE bowl and I finally, finally, concocted miso that was what I wanted. All the other times, I got the wrong miso (red stuff) or the wrong seaweed or whatever. I finally got it right.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Glad you are okay!

But next time...use your tofu before it expires!

Love,

Mom


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuelJetA*
Shut up and eat it.









You two are cute.


----------



## FuelJetA (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate42*
You two are cute.


----------

